# Just A Little Ole Band From Tejas,With Good Ideas



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Always likes zz top. Even before they got popular.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Will some one place pearl necklace in the ladies only sub forum please.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Always liked this one


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Can't forget a little ZZ inspired, post Alman Brothers song about the biggest river in Texas.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

"Up To My Ears In Dragonflies"
Chainsaw Rock/Blues for sure


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Love ZZ top... Can't remember which one it is but he has a house not far from me. 

btw, a point of clarifications... it's TEXAS.... not tejas.....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

si senor


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> si senor


grassy ass....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> grassy ass....


The Jolly Roger doesn't fly aboard my ship.
We'll keel haul ya till you be sober


----------

